# What happened??



## AeroTX (Aug 11, 2006)

I recentley harvested some beautiful hasplant/northern grown from the seeds of my connect. His stuff is always REAL nice looking, but most the time doens't have much of a smell. Well, we were excited, to say the least when we smelled my stuff because it smelled VERY skunky. After doing the hanging method in a box that my setup came in, and curing them for a couple weeks they (the buds) didn't so much lose their smell as take on another. A faint smell. It wasn't rotten or anything. It smokes fine, and is getting some nice crystals. What did I do wrong? I read for weeks before doing this. I hope my next harvest comes out better.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 11, 2006)

If it's hot and dry where you are and the buds dried pretty fast you can totally get a loss of smell or a "greener" smell from it.
By the by, we don't sell bud around here.


----------



## AeroTX (Aug 11, 2006)

rgr that, gold team ldr, and ty for the advice. I guess ganja was right, it's something you get with pracitce. Sorry about that Biff, thank you for bringing that to my attention. So, are you saying that I should try not letting them get so dry? Ganja said not to hang them at all and just put them into the paper bags, maybe I should try that. What do you consider hot?  I know heat is not good, and light is bad, along with humidity, but I live in TX and I can get rid of light, and I try to keep it cool in my place, but the humidity is from hell! We are getting temperatures of 105+ with humidity. I keep it around 74-76 degrees inside. Is there a technique?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 11, 2006)

74-76 sounds pretty good really, especially being in Tx. I know a fair amount of people that do the bag only thing, I usually hang them for most of it, then let them finish in the bags.
I'm not sure what else may be going on, let see what some others have to add.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 11, 2006)

is it a faint cat piss/ urine smell?  that comes with the strain if it is.  you can mask this by adding a fruit of yer choice to the bags and sealing up .  shake the bags gently ever so often.  should help


----------



## AeroTX (Aug 12, 2006)

no, it's the green smell that Biff spoke about. It's beautiful hashplant and northern hybrid, and works quite well, if I do say so myself, but I want the skunk smell back! I also want to dank look back. It still has it, but the hairs went from orange to red and LOTS of them... I may have dried too long. Anyone else have any clue?


----------



## astra007 (Aug 12, 2006)

ya popcorned it.  yes this is over cure and overdry.  like the smell of a fresh mowed hay field.  i've done it; if yer a supplier then spread it back on the screens and mist it with water and edible food coloring.  play fans over it gently to put some wet back into it - skunk smell will return. i've had medical peeps say - what did ya do to it? i cant smoke this?


----------



## AeroTX (Aug 12, 2006)

thanks, I appreciate the advice!


----------



## AeroTX (Aug 13, 2006)

either everyone agrees with you or it was a dumb question. I think I left it on the plant too long is what happened. Won't be happening again, I bought a microscope and am awaiting amber/cloudy trichomes!


----------



## astra007 (Aug 13, 2006)

not a dumb question; yer smart to ask.  there is a fine line between well cured and popcorn.  thats why you should always bag it to see it moisture forms, then ya can judge if it needs to cure more or less.  good luck


----------



## Hick (Aug 14, 2006)

> mist it with water and edible food coloring.


 "Food coloring">???
I'm curios, other than to enhance (misrepresent) the visual asthetics , what purpose would food coloring have? 

I've found that a small piece of lettuce added to the bag or jar, will _re_hydrate bud sufficiently to avoid the "crumbling powder" effect. It doesn't add any aroma or color, if thats what you're after.

Red #40="Red bud"
Blue="blueberry"
Red and Blue="Purple Chunk"
hee hee, maybe we've hit on something here.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 14, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Food coloring">???
> Red #40="Red bud"
> Blue="blueberry"
> Red and Blue="Purple Chunk"
> hee hee, maybe we've hit on something here.


 
 Blasphemy


----------



## astra007 (Aug 14, 2006)

ya got it hick, only to darken the red hairs abit.  i have peeps up here that will refuse to smoke a beautiful sativa like ice2000 just because it has reddish hair. all because of some myth that went around about prime mj being light green in color.  our media in action again.


----------



## AeroTX (Aug 14, 2006)

Man, oh man, should meet some of the people I know. One in particular nevevr believes anyone about strains. The only reason he believes me about my widdow is because I snuck the seeds back from amsterdam. He's always like idk bout that dawg, I saw this or that in high times so I know what it looks like. Ignorant people...


----------



## astra007 (Aug 14, 2006)

yup; "i went to a seedbank and i saw this picture".....sound familiar.  dont believe everything you see.  this is why i got out of seed supply in medical; i got sick of hearing:but it doesnt look like what i saw.  photo enhancement of a bud grown in a lab under ideal factors by a botanist.  you send free seeds and get in ****.  yeesh.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 16, 2006)

well if improper lighting, and over zelous on the nutes...no ones seeds will look like the pictures...otherwise i believe they do resemble the momma pics...why wouldnt they?   I sure have seen alot of beautiful crops on here that look just like the seed pics...............

bravo to all of you..........


----------



## astra007 (Aug 16, 2006)

yah, but up here in canuck land they're brainwashed into believing "if it aint green then it aint healthy.  dont like purple, red, brown or blue = go figure  and im talkin the bud my friend not the plant.  and then fer the plant - how many newbies get it right the first few grows?


----------

